# Denise's Beanie Ornament



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-I'm getting a little swamped with requests for the ornament pattern so I decided to post instead of PMing it. Feel free to use, sell the ornaments, and give away the pattern. Denise's Beanie Ornament: _DK or Worsted Weight yarn (I usually had 50-75 yards to work with, maybe less) _US3 dpn's (3.25 mm or UK10) _1 stitch marker _Cast on 52 stitches and join in the round (make sure no stitches are twisted!). _Work in 2x2 rib (knit 2, purl 2) for 15 rounds. _Round 16-*K2tog, k11-repeat from * to end of round (48 stitches) _Knit even for 19 rounds _Round 36-*K2tog, K2tog, K1, K2tog, K2tog, K2tog-repeat from * to end of round. _Round 37-Knit even. _Round 38-K2tog around to end of round. _Break yarn leaving a 10" tail. Thread tail onto a yarn needle and run through the remaining stitches. Pull tight and weave in end. Make a pompom the size you desire (or use a purchased one) and sew onto beanie (you could hot glue it on instead). Cut a 12" piece of yarn and sew it onto the beanie (sew it through the pompom and back out). Knot the ends together to the desired length as the hanger. _If you prefer to knit this flat instead of in the round, feel free. You might want to add 2 extra stitches for the edge stitches for seaming. Enjoy! Denise


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you, Denise! You are so generous to share! Kay


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kay-My pleasure. It's a fun little knit and very nice as a take-along project. Hope you enjoy it. Denise


----------



## Flo Kreis (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, Denise. Bless you for sharing. Flo


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Flo-My pleasure! Hope you like it. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Oops! I forgot to mention-the ribbed brim is long enough to roll/flip up if desired. That's what I did with most I made. Also-while mine held their shape pretty well on their own, if you find your's aren't, just push a bit of poly stuffing or tissue paper inside. Denise


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Denise do you have a picture of this project?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Can you put a picture of it on here please?


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

I am excited the pattern sounds adorable, I missed a picture if you posted one prior. Could you pretty please post picture . Thank you again for taking the time to post the pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Denise,
The pattern sounds neat. Would you be able to post a picture or lead us to the original picture.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I looked under your postings and didn't find the photo--I would love to see it!! I am very curious!!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I made up my own ornament pattern. There is a picture on is the hat for the baby and the other the prment tO remember. I seem to be having trouble posting it. I guess you have to do it from a computer not an iPhone or iPad. That's stupid!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Hi everyone-I'm getting a little swamped with requests for the ornament pattern so I decided to post instead of PMing it. Feel free to use, sell the ornaments, and give away the pattern. Denise's Beanie Ornament: _DK or Worsted Weight yarn (I usually had 50-75 yards to work with, maybe less) _US3 dpn's (3.25 mm or UK10) _1 stitch marker _Cast on 52 stitches and join in the round (make sure no stitches are twisted!). _Work in 2x2 rib (knit 2, purl 2) for 15 rounds. _Round 16-*K2tog, k11-repeat from * to end of round (48 stitches)  _Knit even for 19 rounds _Round 36-*K2tog, K2tog, K1, K2tog, K2tog, K2tog-repeat from * to end of round. _Round 37-Knit even. _Round 38-K2tog around to end of round. _Break yarn leaving a 10" tail. Thread tail onto a yarn needle and run through the remaining stitches. Pull tight and weave in end. Make a pompom the size you desire (or use a purchased one) and sew onto beanie (you could hot glue it on instead). Cut a 12" piece of yarn and sew it onto the beanie (sew it through the pompom and back out). Knot the ends together to the desired length as the hanger. _If you prefer to knit this flat instead of in the round, feel free. You might want to add 2 extra stitches for the edge stitches for seaming. Enjoy! Denise


I, too, would like to see a picture. I have done a "search" both under denisejh and Denise's beanie ornament but can't find it other than for this posting.

Whew! Have you ever tried to do a "search?" That is one totally disorganized screen - not by date, author, title only brought up this entry. Does someone know of an easier way to find things on the Search site for KP?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice Pattern


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

would love to see a picture, too. Thank you very much for the pattern!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Please post a picture with the pattern. Some remember, and some, like me, do not. I am visual. Is this possible?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I must have missed the picture. Could you post it. Thanks


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sorry-No picture. My camera is on the fritz!! It just looks like a regular little stockinette stitch beanie with a ribbed brim and a pompom on top. If I can get my camera to work, I'll try to post a picture. Denise


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't find it either......


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you have any photos you could post?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Here is a bad picture of the beanie ornament. Sorry such bad qualith but I had to use the camera on my laptop. Also, please note there is not a hanger on this one. I saved a couple of the ornaments for my tree and haven't sewn the hanger on (which is sewn through the pompom). Denise


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

The picture is fine...it gives a great idea what it looks like.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jmklous-Your hat and ornament are just adorable. I know there are a gazillion hat ornament patterns out there, most probably so similar that they are almost identical. At the time I was looking, of course (!!!!), I couldn't find what I needed so I just made up my own. It's actually based on my favorite worsted weight yarn sock pattern. I just tweeked it a bit to get the shaping right. Didn't post a picture with the pattern because my camera isn't working too well and I didn't think about the camera on my laptop. Not a good picture (certainly not as good as yours!) but you can get the general idea. I try to make a different ornament every year for all my great nieces and nephews and last year realized I hadn't made a hat. That's how this one came to be. This year it will be either mini mittens or tiny sweaters. I've got some of each done already. I really liked how you put the year on yours. You did great with the numbers. Make sure you write out your pattern. Even if you choose not to share it, you want to be sure to have a copy of the pattern for yourself. Best, Denise.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have collected patterns for and mede many miniature knit ornaments and appreciate this pattern. Thank You!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

AuntB41-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Whitwillhands said:


> Hi Denise do you have a picture of this project?


I think this is the picture (scroll down a bit) -
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98673-2.html#1869958


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

That's so CUTE!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Yarnie.One-Thank you! Denise


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

So pele aren't confuse hat picture I the hats there isn't wih the pattern denise provide. It is mine but I posted it so you can get an idea of what she is talking about. If you make her pattern I am my sure if that's what it will look like exacty


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern...
julie


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool, Denise. I just finished making a baby hat with the same kind of yarn, just that in light blue with pastel colors. I hadn't thought of putting any ornaments on mine except the pompom on the top of the hat. Right now am making another hat in preemie size. Will post a picture of that one when finished. Thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I didn't write down the pattern. I just made it up as I went. And now I am sure I could try to write it but thats ok. Ours is adorable. I don't know why you don't think your is as good as mine I actually like it better. Lol


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Julie-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

piaemn-This one is very sweet! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jmklous-Thanks for your kind words as well. These little hats look cute on the Christmas tree. Denise


----------

